# Help me pick a HDTV!



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Plasmas aren't as bright as LED or LCD's, so you don't want one in a room with several windows as it will be hard to see the picture when it's bright out, so you're correct in not going plasma.

The top brands in your price range are Panasonic and Samsung. I'm a little partial to Samsung, but I think the Panasonic's are very nice as well. One thing I tend to look for is a tv that has (a lot of) positive reviews. For example this one:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/40-class-40-diag--led-1080p-120hz-smart-hdtv/7841212.p?id=1218861014703&skuId=7841212&st=pcmcat193400050018_categoryid$abcat0101001&cp=1&lp=1#tab=overview

I know buying a tv from Amazon and the like is popular, but I would never spend that much money on something I might not like once I actually get it. So I would take the time to go to a store and look at the picture for yourself, and also keep in mind someone in the store might not have done a good job setting up the picture. (I've heard rumors that tv companies will hire people to go into stores and act like shoppers but they are really there to mess with the competitors tv pictures to make them look worse :laughing

Honestly can't say much more since I bought a plasma. I will say the 40" tv may look big now, but you'll soon get used to it and there's a chance you'll wish you had bought a bigger tv later on, so if in doubt - buy bigger. Oh, one more thing...expect to buy your tv now and then see it for hundreds less by the end of the year. :yes:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my walmart has a 60" LG for under $700. i would get that.
get room darkening curtains. 
a nice sound system would be real nice also. 2 smaller subs are much better than 1 larger one.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. don't pick a set based on what it looks like in the store. as none of them are properly adjusted. just get a better brand set, then find a forum, AVS is one, that will advice you on how to adjust it. but be aware, some of those guys are anal about setting their stuff up. you don't have to be to get a nice looking image. basic adjustments will go a long way.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

also be advised : almost no matter what size set you get. you will most likely wish you had gotten bigger. but if you do get a 60", in your room, you will most likely be pretty happy with that.


----------



## mblydude (Jan 4, 2014)

We looked at a lot of different ones when getting ours and finally picked an LG 55" (Model 55LA7400). :thumbup:

So far, we love it. We had a 43" Samsung before and it is a real nice set. We looked at Samsung, Vizio, and just about any other brand that was out there. After all was said and done, we liked the picture quality of the LG, even though most expert reviews (PC Mag, Cnet, etc.) tend to heavily favor the Samsung. The LG smart TV and remote functions have also gotten good ratings in a number of places. 

Brands aside, in general, LED will do better than plasma in rooms with a lot of natural light. We have big picture windows and a sliding glass door that let light in (Open floor plan in our house). 

I would just make sure what you get is large enough (Given your distances, I would say a 50-60 would be somewhere in the range).

Also make sure it is 120Hz or higher. This makes more of a difference on screens bigger than 40" or so. (Honestly, not sure how much the 240 will matter at this point, but the 120 is plenty good.) 

Smart TV is handy, and we are still getting used to the functionality, but see it could be a plus (Good bye sending Netflix DVDs back and forth)

Also, I agree with a previous poster about getting it from an actual store. Big purchase like that, I want to see the person Im buying from, face to face, so I can walk back in there if there is a problem. 

I would disagree to a certain extent with Fixin' it's post, about in-store displays. You can look at all the reviews you want, but it will be in YOUR living room, so it has to be a picture that YOU like. If you walk into a store, you can ask about messing with the settings on some displays. Some places (HH Gregg) will let you adjust some settings to see what the different pictures look like in different settings. 

Have fun with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All that you are going to find these days, are "Smart" TV's. If you have DirecTV, there are the Samsung RVU's. We have a 7 year old Panasonic 42" Plasma, that is still going strong.

If it dies, it will be getting replaced with a min. 60" LED.

As for your budget, $700 will get you a decent economy set, around the 40" range. I would bump my budget up to around $1200, so that you have more wiggle room.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking at the 80", the picture on most Blu-rays, that are not filmed in 2:35:1, end up looking weird. As in the character or person on the screen is bloated looking, and stretched out.

If you have the room, and a dedicated space, a Projector is the best way to go.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm going to strongly disagree with the first reply (from spaceman).


A PDP (Plasma Display Panel) is brighter than any of the LCD panels (FYI, a LED panel IS an LCD panel. The difference being how the panel is backlit).


Put the LCD panel in a bright room and you will have image washout with direct, or indirect sunlight on the screen.

Put a PDP in that same room, and you will not have that same washout problem..



FWIW: As a professional in the AV business, I have in my own systems, PDP's as a rule, and I would recommend a Panasonic PDP (if you can find one, since they have ceased PDP production).


Even Gregzoll, who I generally disagree with, has a PDP. :yes:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Looking at the 80", the picture on most Blu-rays, that are not filmed in 2:35:1, end up looking weird. As in the character or person on the screen is bloated looking, and stretched out.


what ? i have yet to see a bloated full screen movie. we just watched PACIFIC RIM, a full screen movie. the image was great. 119" projection here.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I bough a 52" Sony Bravia LCD 1080 p about five years ago. I went with lcd vs plasma due to glare. I have two windows on the opposite wall, and plasmas tend to be more reflective. I still get compliments on my picture quality. It is amazing. By the way, if you're going to wall mount it shop around on line for your mount. I've hung four or five flat screens over the last couple of years and I never spent more than $20 for a mount.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> what ? i have yet to see a bloated full screen movie. we just watched PACIFIC RIM, a full screen movie. the image was great. 119" projection here.



Sounds like it was anamorphically enhanced for a 16:9 screen.

The term "full screen" is indicative of a 4:3 format.


Take the full screen version, make it fill the screen, and things would seem more than just bloated....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Sounds like it was anamorphically enhanced for a 16:9 screen.
> 
> The term "full screen" is indicative of a 4:3 format.
> 
> ...


you don't know what you are talking about. a 2013 movie made in 4:3 :laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> The term "full screen" is indicative of a 4:3 format.


yeah, 15 years ago.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ktkelly said:


> I'm going to strongly disagree with the first reply (from spaceman).
> 
> 
> A PDP (Plasma Display Panel) is brighter than any of the LCD panels (FYI, a LED panel IS an LCD panel. The difference being how the panel is backlit).
> ...


Even a PDP will be washed out. We put up Darkening drapes, to also help with holding in the heat, along keeping out the Direct Sun on the East & South sides of our Living Room.

We also went through out the house, and put up UV Film, to make it that the Sun reflects out of the house, but also we can open our drapes during the day, no one can see into the house. At night you can see in when the lights are on, but the drapes are closed.

Before we did this, you would get a White glare across the face of our Plasma, with the old drapes that we had.

Having the pull down shades, UV film, darkening drapes on the windows behind the couch, which faces the tv, and same for the lights in the front & Storm door, and East facing window, has made the picture a whole lot better. Add to that, that we use 6500k CFL's, set at 22 watts, which is usually just the light next to me (do not know the Lum, but I do believe that it is 800).

We have friend's that have a Great Room, with floor to ceiling windows, that cover two floors. We have mentioned having them tint those windows, due to when I calibrated the picture on that tv, you could not get a decent calibration, no matter how hard I tried, while the Sun was up and blaring through those windows.

We ended up just going into the middle with the settings, so that the picture was not so dark, that you could not see it, but also not so bright, that it made the PQ really bad when it got dark out.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ktkelly said:


> Sounds like it was anamorphically enhanced for a 16:9 screen.
> 
> The term "full screen" is indicative of a 4:3 format.
> 
> Take the full screen version, make it fill the screen, and things would seem more than just bloated....


That is what I am thinking. If I move up to a 4k/UHD set, I am moving up to a 4k Blu-Ray player, or may just drop the dime on a Oppo at that point. Since I will be closer to retirement in five years, when I hope that this Plasma finally dies, or starts showing the washed out picture that you would get with the old school tube sets, when they would start dieing.

I will say that I used to hear people complain about the Black Crush with U-Verse, but I can tell you that the DirecTV HR44/700 has a really bad habit of it. Either Pace screwed up, or Direct has messed up on the software.

I left the calibration as is, when I moved from U-Verse to Direct, since it all sets were calibrated by the THX app for iOS. The Toshiba 32" that we have for my son, no matter what I did with that during calibration, I could not get a decent picture on it, so ended up just going with their Easy setup, then tweaked the settings.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, 15 years ago.




Do you even know what anamorphically enhanced is? 

Since you are appparently THE genius, I'm sure you can spell it out for those of us who have no clue...


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

ktkelly said:


> I'm going to strongly disagree with the first reply (from spaceman).
> 
> 
> A PDP (Plasma Display Panel) is brighter than any of the LCD panels (FYI, a LED panel IS an LCD panel. The difference being how the panel is backlit).
> ...


I gotta admit, this is the first time I've ever seen someone say plasmas are brighter than LCD/LED tv's.

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/bright-room

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57605269-221/best-tvs-for-very-bright-rooms/

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-HK1oRh79Zr0/learn/learningcenter/home/tv_flatpanel.html


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Gregzoll,

I saw your IC3 rating, and it made me think back to my Navy days.

I began with Nuclear Electronics (ET) for submarine duty, and ended up making a move to SK after an small incident took away any chance of continuing with the Nuclear ET specialty.

Made SK1, and was offered SKC w/a bonus. But I opted out of the enjoyment of sunny southeast Asia.

Those were the days for sure...:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ktkelly said:


> Gregzoll,
> 
> I saw your IC3 rating, and it made me think back to my Navy days.
> 
> ...


Yes they were. There were times I actually had to call my father, when we ran into problems that we could not figure out on the telephone system, since he was working for the telephone company.

I lost track of the number of hours I spent, fixing Sound powered phones, during Unreps, just to keep from falling asleep during that time.

Best fun was working on the LSO's for the flight deck of the Saipan. We had one that no matter how much we did to keep it from leaking Hydraulic fluid, it always had at least a 1/4 of a cup leak over time.

I though got lucky and never had to climb the mast to fix the Wind Bird, since at that time I had a fear of heights.

I chuckle, when I see these kids these days always asking on FB how to find a part, or help with a section that they are stuck on in their advancement study.

Now the funny part is that at my office, there are more NCO's that work there, that are retired or still Active Duty Guard, that the running joke is that I am out ranked. I take it as just good ole fun, when the day gets hard in the office and we are just swamped.

Having a lot of people in our office, that were/are in the military, makes it a easier environment to work in, due to we all respect each other. Plus we all think back and realize that the day is no worse then some at our duty stations.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

spaceman spif said:


> I gotta admit, this is the first time I've ever seen someone say plasmas are brighter than LCD/LED tv's.
> 
> http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/bright-room
> 
> ...


The writer for the hdtvtest article is an idiot. Cnet is slanted on theirs as always. The Crutchfield article is actually a very old one, that they have cleaned up since it was first done about 7 or 8 years ago.

I would actually give the Crutchfield writer a 4 out of 5 on the flow of the article, and information given. The other two around a 2 out of 5.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Now for a little trivia everyone. Who came up with the theory. What University, was the first PDP created, and what was the device that it was used in.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Now for a little trivia everyone. Who came up with the theory. What University, was the first PDP created, and what was the device that it was used in.




I could tell you. But then I'd have to kill you....:wink:



It's funny to think back to when PDP's first came on the consumer electronics market.

The misinformation given out was amazing.

First and foremost was the "They leak, so they will need to be refilled." story (claimed to have been said by a Best Buy employee).

The the "No you don't need ISF calibration. They are set at the factory." (all over the net net by the DIY'ers).


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Now for a little trivia everyone. Who came up with the theory. What University, was the first PDP created, and what was the device that it was used in.




I could tell you. But then I'd have to kill you....:wink:



It's funny to think back to when PDP's first came on the consumer electronics market.

The misinformation given out was amazing.

First and foremost was the "They leak, so they will need to be refilled." story (claimed to have been said by a Best Buy employee).

Then there was the "No you don't need ISF calibration. They are set at the factory." (all over the net net by the DIY'ers. And it is still a claim).


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A clerk in Best Buy said sales before Super Bowl were better than xmas sales.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Startingover said:


> A clerk in Best Buy said sales before Super Bowl were better than xmas sales.



And returns after the weekend will be HUGE!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Startingover said:


> A clerk in Best Buy said sales before Super Bowl were better than xmas sales.


Actually in August is the best time to get one.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ktkelly said:


> And returns after the weekend will be HUGE!


They stopped that, by actually making it that you no longer get the free return. You are now charged a RMA. If it is not broke when you bring it in, stating that it is not working, GeekSquad will check it out to see. If it works, they make you take it back home and tell you if you have problems, contact the manufacturer.

Retailers have finally gotten smart on people "Renting" large screen tv's for these kind of sporting events. Costco has even tightened their return rules on electronics, because it got to the point that people were bring back 10-15 year old stuff that wore out, to get a free replacement.

Returns cause the Cost of Goods to go up. So either the retailer jacks the price up on the shelf, or makes it harder for a person to just buy then return something. Otherwise it would no longer be cost effective for them to continue.

This is one of the reasons why Sears is closing, along with JC Penny's.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Do you even know what anamorphically enhanced is?
> 
> Since you are appparently THE genius, I'm sure you can spell it out for those of us who have no clue...



yes, i do. a few years back, i was thinking about getting a lense/sled and a curved screen. glad i didn't do that.

why am i a genius ? because i said that 4:3 tv/movies hasn't been produced in a long time.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> yes, i do. a few years back, i was thinking about getting a lense/sled and a curved screen. glad i didn't do that.
> 
> why am i a genius ? because i said that 4:3 tv/movies hasn't been produced in a long time.


Actually they still do produce a lot of material in 4:3 480i/480p for a lot of low budget stuff and commercials.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Actually they still do produce a lot of material in 4:3 480i/480p for a lot of low budget stuff and commercials.


i have not seen any 4:3 material in years. but i suppose low grade productions could use old gear. i just have not seen it. but saying that, today, 16:9 is thee standard for typical TV material. and 1.85:1 is typical hollywood widescreen.

so, saying "full screen" is indicative of a 4:3 format. is like saying pro-logic is typical movie audio format.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> i have not seen any 4:3 material in years. but i suppose low grade productions could use old gear. i just have not seen it. but saying that, today, 16:9 is thee standard for typical TV material. and 1.85:1 is typical hollywood widescreen.
> 
> so, saying "full screen" is indicative of a 4:3 format. is like saying pro-logic is typical movie audio format.


I see it all of the time. They still do the local news from one of the local channels in 480i 4:3 format at 9pm on one of the other channels they own. They love to state that they are in HD, but you can tell that it is upscaled from 480i 4:3 to 720p 16:9.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

There are lots of recent DVD's that are "Full Screen".

A very short search showed several from 2005, 06, 07, 08, etc, etc.

The "full screen" disclaimer (this film has been adapted to fit on your TV) is STILL on many of the cases.





I have no idea what the reference to audio standards has to do with film standards.



What do you do for a living?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> The "full screen" disclaimer (this film has been adapted to fit on your TV) is STILL on many of the cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure. who likes black bars ? pretty much no one. i hate them. thats why i lense shift down, and top mask. for TV viewing, i am sure they pan & scan to make a widescreen fit full screen. no one would watch it if the image was manipulated to fit the screen .





what does that have to do with anything ?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Just curious about your work background, since you have such a strong opinion on this "full screen" issue.

I figure you're either somewhat in the AV industry, or you're on the outside and have learned "just enough"....



Why would "they" continue make full screen DVD's?

There are still an amazing amount of people that have the old 4:3 tube TV's, and these people would rather have a picture fill the screen. same people don't even know how much of the image is cut off, and don't really care. Hell, many are still using a VCR.


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

* Samsung, LG and VIAO are the way to go with stuff and LED-LCD ARE brighter and better than Plasma, Plasmas are still expensive and overpriced not to mention their resolution if you were to hook up a PC to one aren't always the best. My landlord just bought a 40" Hisense at Costco but it doesn't have your requirements. I would suggest Seriously looking at 40" and above Samsung, LG, or Vaio.*


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> J
> I figure you're either somewhat in the AV industry, or you're on the outside and have learned "just enough"....
> 
> 
> ...



i am the "just enough' guy :laughing:. but i have been at it a long time, mid 80's. 27" tube, hifi vcr, stereo, sounded pretty good, back then.
then i met my wife. her dad got stereo magazines and gave them to me when he finished with them. he was a bose guy :laughing::laughing::laughing:
i then upgraded to pro-logic and a sub, laser disc, 52" rear projection. then the internet kicked it up several notched :yes: dual DIY subs, ep2500's, dcx2496. projector, 119" da-lite hp2.8. works pretty well.


they still making the full screen "dvd's". for the reasons you stated.

i haven't watched a dvd in years. blu-ray for me.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay,


I have been _in_ the AV industry since the 70's in some form or another.

Have designed, sold, serviced, etc, etc, for so long it's ridiculous. Am semi retired in that I only do any systems work for existing clients, and when I say systems, it's because it's become a thing where most everything is now on the network.

While I will agree that LCD panels have come a long way (both LED backlit & fluorescent backlit), the picture quality on a PDP is STILL better, especially so if it's been professionally calibrated, as the black levels on a LCD panels cannot approach those of a PDP.

Now then, there is the newest of the new coming our way, and this will make the difference.

OLED will be the end all. This is the product that I have been watching for some time. Wafer thin, flexible, and incredible picture quality, along with the lowest power consumption yet.


My mistake for just claiming "brightness", as brightness isn't the real factor to be considered. Contrast is much more important, and if the back levels are weak, the contrast level just isn't there. Ergo, the picture quality suffers.

Why I favor a PDP?

I've most always dealt with professional panels that have, along with other things like longer warranties due to higher quality parts, matte glass, so there;s no real glare factor to be contended with.

But, even so, direct sunlight will wash out the picture on a LCD much more than it possibly can on a PDP, since the LCD will allow the light to go through the panel, as it cannot with a PDP.


Nuff said...


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not a pro by any means, but I tinker enough that a lot of my friends and family ask my opinion on things like this. I usually recommend some brands over others in terms of quality, but I also tell them that when it comes to sound and picture, everyone is different.

Go listen to different systems with different speakers - go look at different types of tvs. Some people like crisp highs, other like booming lows...some people like brightly colored screens, some like deep blacks...everyone is different. That's why I recommend going to stores (more than one) and look and listen and find what you really like. :yes:


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

When shopping for a TV in the store, beware of trickery. Some stores will turn down the brightness on a cheaper TV, so that the more expensive TV next-to it seems like it has a better picture. Get into the display menu and see if you can make the cheaper TV look just as nice.

I just put a 65" LCD (1080p, 240hz) Seiki in a conference room for work last week, since that room sucks for projector presentations (too many windows). It was about $900 from Tiger Direct, and seems nice for the price and size.

At home I have an older Samsung Plasma 50" (720p, 60hz). It gets the job done for watching TV, but I wish it were 120hz. My basement also has a 102" projection system, that I mainly use for watching sports and playing the occasional PS3. Projection is nice for the size, but when 100" TVs become common/affordable, I will replace the projection in a heartbeat.

I would say refresh rate is more important than resolution, if all you do is watch TV. TV broadcasts (with VERY few exceptions) are all 720p or 1080i. You don't get the benefit of 1080p unless you have something hooked up to it that can put out 1080p. Same thing with 4K (UHD) right now - great possibilities to display to it, but unless you have a high-end computer outputting 4K or one of the very few blue-ray movies in 4K, you can't really take advantage of it.


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

*If you also wish to hook up a PC and love to use HD resolutions then ABSOLUTELY Resolution is also important. Another thing to point out is that with movies and such resolution is also important as well as refresh rate especially if you do not want to have any issues with pixels and watching movies or TV. the other thing to consider is the fact that although 4k UHD is not common or cheap UHD will not be able to come full circle until they are able to use a single panel, OLED is already out there but it's very expensive and still being tested. LED-LCD is the way to go right now considering you have better options, and if you know how to properly calibrate ANY TV/Monitor anything will show up as deep as you wish it to. all you do is set the proper settings and you are done. I am using the 32" that came with my room for my primary computer monitor. I love the fact that I can do whatever I want and still enjoy movies at any definition including full 1080p on it. My desktop is hooked in 24/7 and running 24/7 unless I'm working on it or I need to power cycle the machine. My point here ultimately is to explain that BOTH refresh AND Resolution DO matter especially when it comes to movies or gaming, Sports events are also important as well with refresh rate. The TV in my room was not my choice or it would have been a 120hz model. I have been enjoying it for the last several months and as I do wish to have my OWN TV mounted up to this bracket with a 40" or better size LED-LCD thin panel.
Example of what I like in a TV/Monitor and know what works and is needed:
Full 1080P resolution with at least 1920x1080 resolution capabilities
Refresh of at least 120hz
at least 4 HDMI ports
1 DVI or VGA port(backup If HDMI were to go out on my Video card or stop working due to driver glitch/bug)
Optical I/O for added capabilities
(3D is a bonus feature that I would like but not absolutely needed.)
The features you SHOULD be looking for and buying in ANY TV:
1080P +Full 1920x1080 resolution
120hz or better
3+HDMI ports
1VGA or DVI or both
RGBY component for devices that don't have HDMI

Do not settle always look at and CHECK features. when going into a store, if you intend on hooking up a computer and you want to see what it's like call ahead and ask if you may bring a laptop to check the resolution, alot of stores with the exception of probably walmart probably would not mind and more than likely allow you to test functionality before you buy. I use my desktop as a business and pleasure machine so it's setup as a multirole desktop, it will eventually have a TV tuner in it but I do not have the ability for regular TV so I just watch my shows off my Xfinity or other free services.*


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

http://plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatv/reviews.html. had a Samsung led and took it back and bought the plasma Samsung 8500 series.it's the balls day or night. If you plan on using streaming video, make sure you check your internet speed. netflix etc. have minimum requirement s to get best picture quality.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Looking at the 80", the picture on most Blu-rays, that are not filmed in 2:35:1, end up looking weird. As in the character or person on the screen is bloated looking, and stretched out.
> 
> If you have the room, and a dedicated space, a Projector is the best way to go.


I totally agree about getting a projector. There is an Optoma HD131XE that is selling for just above $700 on Amazon. It's a 1080p DLP projector with two HDMI inputs. My 720p Panasonic AE500 just died recently so this will be it's replacement. Nothing quite like a 96" hi-def picture with a great Definitive Technology 5.1 speaker system. :thumbup:


----------

